# Car alarm doesn't chirp



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I have an alarm that came installed in my '95 GXE, bought used.
It does keyless entry and alarm.

Not sure what make/model.
Back then, it used to chirp everytime you hit the button on the keyfob, as most car alarms do, and then unlocks the door.

Recently, it doesn't chirp all the time anymore, but still unlocks the doors.
The alarm also doesn't sound anymore, in the same interval.
This occurs very randomly - sometimes it'll chirp, other times it won't.
My battery is fine.

Any ideas?
Loose connection?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Loose connection, probably. maybe bad ground.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

sounds like the ground near the siren


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Or the alarm could be in valet mode. When you don't hear a chirp and your doors unlock...is the status LED constant red?


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I forgot to add, it is definitely NOT in valet mode.

When I accidentally open the doors with the alarm activated, the lights are blinking but no sound is heard.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Have you tried replacing the siren? They can go bad just like any other speaker can.


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with SentraStyle.....I install mobile products 40hrs a week. First check the wires coming out of the siren and make sure they have good connections, if that's the problem,fine. Otherwise replace the siren.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Found the problem guys.

Main connection to battery was loose - I'm talking about the thick wires to the positve and negative to the battery.

Found out this past weekend when my car wouldn't start.
Tightened the bolts, and now the alarm chirps everytime, AND my car starts


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you have remote start by any chance? I had an alarm installed on a friend's car in Jersey, and she's now having the same problem you were having...doors open, remote start works, but no alarm. Let me know if you had remote start also.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Nope, no remote starter.

Just a loose connection to the battery.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK thanks....I'll see if I can come to NJ one day to help her fix that.


----------

